# Upgrading installed package/software



## jemate18 (Jan 28, 2009)

I have installed another freebsd 7.1-STABLE on an old machine.

Then I used the /usr/ports/www/apache22 to install WWW server.

The version is apache-2.2.9_5

All is working well.

However, I have learned that there is a new version, apache 2.2.11

How am I going to upgrade my already installed apache22?

Do I have to go to /usr/ports/www/apache22 and make deinstall?

Or do I have to use pkg_delete apache22..... After which, I will have to upgrade my ports using csup and do another make install?

Are the steps in my mind right? or is there a better way of upgrading my installed apache without uninstalling it. much like of an apt-get update && apt-get upgrade


Thanks again


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 28, 2009)

Try the handbook?

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/ports.html, more in particular http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/ports-using.html

Read about *portsnap* (4.5.1) and things like *portupgrade* (4.5.4.2) and/or *portmaster* (4.5.4.3).


----------

